# catfishing trip 10-8-05



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

H20 Mellon and I hit the scioto agin, Mellon got skunked, and I caught one small flathead...There was alot of baitfish activity on the water when we got there, but as soon as darkness fell it stoped and so did the bites..I think it's a daytime bite right now.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

guess you ain't lost your touch yet  
nice fish,jack.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

dang !!! nice fish ?? did you get a weight ??


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

nice cat...


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

to small to weigh, we estimated it at 13-lbs.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

SMALL ??? yeah right, that would have been my personal best !! NICE FISH !! i bet you all laugh at my flatties if thats a small one. LOL


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Jack

The fish you catch in Spring and Fall help make up for the fishless nights through the summer.

The flathead don't seem to prefer the same weather that I do and only seem to bite when I am forced to be cold and wet


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Robby you are right, next year I think I will target other species in July and August, this summer was a bust.

TCBA, I am not kidding on that, I am happy to catch any flathead, but that one is a dink.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

We missed the "prime" bit wby a couple hours, there was so much actvity on the water, in fact more than I've ever seen there before, but oh well, some guy wanted to deer hunt @ 3pm instead.......


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I heard thru the grapevine that Mellon heard a sasquatch while deer hunting.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

> bit wby


Bryan, are you OK?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I knew it was going to be a crappy night, laying next to me was a 6 foot injured snake. (I hate snakes) I someone got the guts to pick it up w/ my rod holder & slung it into the river, hoping something would hit it, but it seemed to have made it across. I hate snakes so I knew I would have bad luck. I slept like crap later at out cabin, thinking there were snakes under the bed.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I am really gonna catch some fish this coming weekend, fishing sat and sunday, daytime only..I expect several flatheads...Also gonna try out a new spot. Actually not a new spot fished it once early this year, Brayn has never fished it, tried to get back the road once but it was to muddy....The bend and the new spot should produce some fish!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Funny, as I was leaving last night I thought of that spot.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

> to small to weigh, we estimated it at 13-lbs.


That's a good one !!....lol


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

It should have this: 

"We were too lazy to weigh it, so we estimated it at 13 pounds"


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice fish Jack


----------

